# Wann kommt die RM-i Serie auf den deutschsprachigen Markt?



## lalaker (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe die Anzeige in der aktuellen PCGH entdeckt und würde gerne wissen, ab wann man die Modelle kaufen kann.


----------



## XyZaaH (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wamm kommt die RM-i Serie auf den deutschsprachigen Markt?*

Solltest du nicht kaufen, ist wahrscheinlich wieder Single rail mit semipassivem Lüfter *höhö welch tolles feature* und verbuggtem Corsair link


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wamm kommt die RM-i Serie auf den deutschsprachigen Markt?*

Hi lalaker,

die RMi Serie wird jetzt im Sommer sein. Genauere Informationen werde ich noch erhalten und gebe diese dann gerne weiter. 

Vielen Dank für deinen super aussagekräftigen Post XyZaaH. 

Gerne fasse ich hier die Hauptfeatures der RMi Serie auch für dich zusammen:



80 PLUS GOLD
100% japanische 105°C Kondensatoren
Zero-RPM 135mm FDB Lüfter mit der Option diesen auch ständig mitlaufen zu lassen wenn man es denn möchte
+12V Multi-Rail ab Werk mit der Option auf +12V Single-Rail umzuschalten
Überwachung sowie Lüftersteuerung und +12V Konfiguration via Corsair Link Digital inklusive (sicherlich gibt es hier und da Bugs in der Software, ist halt Software... Mit 3.1.5570 solltet ihr absolut keine Probleme haben dieses und die anderen Netzteile anzusteuern! Bei Bedarf, gerne hier im Forum Fragen)
Sämtliche Sicherheitsfeatures natürlich inklusive
Ausgelegt für bis zu 50°C Betriebstemperatur
7 Jahre Garantie

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Reviews. 

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2015)

Ist der Lüfter zufällig von Hong Hua?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Juni 2015)

Es kommt der Corsair NR135P zum Einsatz. Auch zu finden im HXi.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (3. Juni 2015)

Hab heute das HX750i eingebaut und muss sagen die Software läuft ohne Probleme, so wie der rest auch


----------

